# Delay in OHIP & pregnancy?



## moconnell (May 17, 2010)

Hi there,

I used to post here actively about six months ago. My husband and I are planning on moving back to Canada in 2012 (from the US, we are both Canadian citizens). However, my husband is in final rounds of interviews with a company that wants him to start in 2-3 months.

From what I have read, there is a 3 month waiting period before OHIP kicks in, correct? Problem is, I am 3 months pregnant. To go three months without coverage is worrisome, and I think most private insurance policies will consider pregnancy to be a pre-existing condition that they won't cover.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## moconnell (May 17, 2010)

I called OHIP and there is a 3 month waiting period no matter what. She did recommend a community helath center for reduced costs.

HOWEVER, if I have to pay out of pocket anyways, I would probably go to the US (45 minutes away) and get seen there. A community health center has looong waits, and isn't necessarily the cleanest. So I figure a private physician in the US is my best bet.

Hope this helps if anyone is wondering the same thing!


QUOTE=moconnell;447051]Hi there,

I used to post here actively about six months ago. My husband and I are planning on moving back to Canada in 2012 (from the US, we are both Canadian citizens). However, my husband is in final rounds of interviews with a company that wants him to start in 2-3 months.

From what I have read, there is a 3 month waiting period before OHIP kicks in, correct? Problem is, I am 3 months pregnant. To go three months without coverage is worrisome, and I think most private insurance policies will consider pregnancy to be a pre-existing condition that they won't cover.

Any ideas?

Thanks![/QUOTE]


----------

